# 2022 TUG Timeshare Survey Results!



## TUGBrian (Jul 15, 2022)

Here are the results of the Timeshare owner survey we asked all of you to participate in over the past month or so!  We had over 850 participants!

We hope you enjoy our analysis of each of the questions, and the complete data/pages are available below in a PDF for those who wish to look at that as well!



*TUG Survey Question Analysis Webpage (first 25 questions are done and available)*









						2022 Real Timeshare Owner and Industry Survey Results
					

Analysis and Answers to Real Timeshare Questions asked & answered by hundreds of Timeshare Ewners and Industry Experts



					tug2.net
				





The full PDF file containing all the results and data!



			https://tug2.net/timeshare-survey/TUG-Timeshare-Survey-2022.pdf


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 15, 2022)

Very interesting that 68% of respondents do not rent out their weeks when they don't use them.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 15, 2022)

Interesting results.  I wonder how the answers would be different if the Survey was divided into Retail vs. Resale owners, and Weeks vs. Points ownerships?

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 15, 2022)

webpage in progress









						2022 Real Timeshare Owner and Industry Survey Results
					

Analysis and Answers to Real Timeshare Questions asked & answered by hundreds of Timeshare Ewners and Industry Experts



					tug2.net


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 15, 2022)

yea ive got a feeling we will be doing a ton of "whatif" scenarios to keep in mind for a future survey for sure!


----------



## Arusso (Jul 16, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> Here are the results of the Timeshare owner survey we asked all of you to participate in over the past month or so!  We had over 850 participants!
> 
> We hope you enjoy our analysis of each of the questions, and the complete data/pages are available below in a PDF for those who wish to look at that as well!
> 
> ...


Brian--

bravo !  Very well done.  The survey was very informative for the reasons stated.  I'm hoping the results will be published in mainstream travel-related outlets as an education piece.


----------



## Arusso (Jul 16, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> Very interesting that 68% of respondents do not rent out their weeks when they don't use them.


Yes.  Could the answer be that the activity for purposes of commerce is prohibited in the owner contracts?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 16, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> Very interesting that 68% of respondents do not rent out their weeks when they don't use them.


Hmm …I thought this question was trying to figure out how many folks were renting (not how many folks were wasting their week).

I said NO because I either bank my week for future use or I deposit my week into an exchange company (rather than renting).


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 16, 2022)

this is one of the reasons im writing the article for the questions in the format I am, offering different perspectives on the data as quite frankly....there are so many different ways to interpret even the questions themselves I dont think any would be 100% accurate!

at the end of the day if it promotes conversation about the topics, as well as a bit of education and information on the subjects for those who read it outside our little community ill consider it a successful expenditure of time and money to make!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 16, 2022)

finished the bulk of the questions in the article, will be adding some of the "word clouds" at the end also, if for nothing more than they make good conversation!


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 16, 2022)

This one surprised me -- that such a large number said YES.

Q10: WERE THEY SUCCESSFUL IN HELPING YOU WITH YOUR TIMESHARE?
Proving again that engaging resale or exit companies is a terrible use of your money!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 17, 2022)

Personally, I would liked you to conduct this same survey next year with the acquisition of Diamond Resorts by Hilton and all the changes with Marriott's Resorts and RCI. IMHO

This was a excellent survey conducted by TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 17, 2022)

b2bailey said:


> This one surprised me -- that such a large number said YES.
> 
> Q10: WERE THEY SUCCESSFUL IN HELPING YOU WITH YOUR TIMESHARE?
> Proving again that engaging resale or exit companies is a terrible use of your money!



sadly those companies actively target owners at resorts that have official exit programs but simply dont know about them


----------



## Arusso (Jul 17, 2022)

alwysonvac said:


> Hmm …I thought this question was trying to figure out how many folks were renting (not how many folks were wasting their week).
> 
> I said NO because I either bank my week for future use or I deposit my week into an exchange company (rather than renting).


Interesting how the question could be interpreted differently.  It's a problem of the English language when one word "rent"  could be interpreted as either "rent for own use" or  "to make available for rent to others."  Actually, both interpretations are equally valid and deserve further analysis.  When I read the question, I immediately concluded it was referring to owners who were renting their units "out" because they were not planning on using their unit(s), banking with an exchange company, or rolling their ownership benefit to the following year. 

On the other hand, there are reasons why people would want to rent a unit owned by others. 

Brian will, undoubtedly, craft future questions to explore whether owners are renting units owned by others and why as apposed owners offering their units for rent to either offset MFs or do it as a source of revenue.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 17, 2022)

Well done and good analysis.

Cheers


----------



## Arusso (Jul 17, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Personally, I would liked you to conduct this same survey next year with the acquisition of Diamond Resorts by Hilton and all the changes with Marriott's Resorts and RCI. IMHO
> 
> This was a excellent survey conducted by TUG.


No question this survey was an eye opener but it was a snapshot.  Yes, future surveys will shed light in light of changes occurring in the industry.  it would also be revealing to know the demographics of the people surveyed will grasp an understanding of who the respondents are.


----------



## silentg (Jul 17, 2022)

This is a good survey.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 17, 2022)

added the word cloud responses to the end of the survey page!


----------



## dr.debs (Oct 9, 2022)

Interesting survey. Thank you for analyzing and posting! Looks like a lot of work!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 9, 2022)

I liked your written analysis of the TUG Survey.


----------



## lotus5 (Nov 28, 2022)

Survey taken of TUG members who are way more knowledgeable as to how to buy/sell/rent/use timeshares.   So TUG members would obviously be more satisfied with their timeshares.  (I just renewed for 3 years)


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 29, 2022)

was not limited to TUG members, although no doubt given it was published here on the forums a good portion of the responders were indeed TUG members.


----------

